
Iris – Program to protect the eyes from the harmful rays of the monitors - danielng01
Iris is a software that reduces eye pain caused by prolonged exposure to the computer and helps with sleep problems caused by insufficient exposure to full-spectrum Sunlight and excessive exposure to blue light in the evening.<p>Free download:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;mbdJJh
======
mandioca
This has been already done, I have been using redshift for years:
[https://github.com/jonls/redshift](https://github.com/jonls/redshift)

~~~
danielng01
While Redshift is only command-line for some operating systems, Iris has UI
for both Windows, macOS, and Linux

Here is a comparison between Iris and f.lux [https://iristech.co/best-
alternative-to-f-lux/](https://iristech.co/best-alternative-to-f-lux/)

I will do comparison between Iris and Redshift also soon :)

